# How to bathe a cat



## mrhnau (Apr 18, 2007)

HOW TO BATHE A CAT
===================

1. Thoroughly clean toilet.

2. Lift both lids and add shampoo.

3. Find and soothe cat as you carry him to bathroom.

4. In one swift move, place cat in toilet, close both lids and
stand on top, so cat cannot escape.

5. The cat will self agitate and produce ample suds.
(Ignore ruckus from inside toilet, cat is enjoying this)

6. Flush toilet 3 or 4 times. This provides power rinse, which
is quite effective.

7. Have someone open outside door, stand as far from toilet as
possible and quickly lift both lids.

8. Clean cat will rocket out of the toilet and outdoors,
where he will air dry.

Sincerely,

The Dog


----------



## Drac (Apr 18, 2007)

Dude, you need help...But I laughed so hard that I had tears so I guess I do too...


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 18, 2007)

Drac said:


> Dude, you need help...But I laughed so hard that I had tears so I guess I do too...



LOL

I have a huge list of jokes I've collected over the years... I read over them when I need a pick up


----------



## Drac (Apr 18, 2007)

None my jokes can post because of racial or sexual content..


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 18, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> HOW TO BATHE A CAT


 
:lfao:


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 18, 2007)

I love this one!


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 18, 2007)

That's a classic!  I can actually see that working, and also a dog watching the whole event with a lot of amusement-  provided it stayed FAR away when the cat got loose...  Thanks for that one, Mr. H!


----------



## Tabris (Aug 27, 2007)

That is the best, hahaha


----------

